# Natural, gel, or acrylics?



## Alexalienity (Jul 20, 2019)

Personally i do acrylics w gel polish. Wbu?


----------



## LisaMarie999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Acrylic nails and toenails all the way. I live in SoCal so my toes are out all year.   I dunno, my look is just not complete without my glossy acrylics and cute toes on display.


----------



## Theresa J. Ginter (Aug 22, 2019)

I prefer the natural


----------



## Twilapharm (Jun 28, 2022)

I love natural nails—- when they’re nice—- which mine usually aren’t. My next favorite is dipping powder done as a subtle French manicure. I like the dipping powder better than acrylic or gels because I think it looks better and lasts longer.


----------

